# Sick Dog - Vetergesic



## Manxy (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi there just wondered if anyone had any help or advice.

yesterday my dog and I went out for a walk as normal, but when we got home she seemed lethargic and walking very stiffly, head down ears back and just not herself at all. Refused all food etc.

I took her straight to the vet and they couldn't find anything wrong with her, but said maybe she has strained herself whilst walking/playing. She then said the best thing to do was give her a strong painkiller, which was vetergesic. Well had I know what it would do to her I would never have allowed it, she came home a complete zombie, totally drugged up and just out of it altogether. She refused all food and water and just lay there panting. I managed to syringe some water into her mouth (not needle syringe), but today she was sick twice and although a little perkier, walking round etc she is definitely no herself. has anyone any idea, or any experience of this drug???

I am going to take her back to the vets tomorrow if she is no better as I am worried, she now hasn't eaten for 48 hours, although has had a little water.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Could you try a little bit of chicken mashed with some water? See if that tempts her. If you're really worried then I guess out of hours vet. I'm sorry I don't have any experience of this drug but maybe keep a close eye on her symptons and write them down to share with the vet.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I've read about a couple of greyhounds that have had a bad reaction to vetergesic ill go & see if I can find the posts.

Vetergesic reaction | GREYHOUND GAP

Can normally ring vet for advice out of hours if your worried, I had to ring ours Friday night as wasn't sure if an injury required immediate vet attention or not. I often give ours tinned sardines type soup if bit off to try get some liquid into them to keep hydrated.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I would not be so quick to assume that today's symptoms are due to the vetergesic. It is an opioid painkiller and so sedation is a likely side effect, which your vet should probably have warned you about. 
However, it is more likely that the sickness today is linked to the original problem and so I would definitely ring the vets tomorrow.

My dog had something similar last year, though he showed obvious signs of abdominal discomfort. Vet initially gave him vetergesic and a long-acting antibiotic (and the vetergesic had the same effects as on your dog).


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Vetergesic is buprenorphine, an opioid. It can cause sedation or spacing effects in certain individuals at certain doses (it's quite variable). The effects of Vetergesic last 6-8 hours and should certainly be worn off by 12 hours, so if your dog is still not right it would be best to speak to the vet again.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Stiffness of gait, won't eat - could it be meningitis?


----------



## Manxy (Mar 20, 2012)

well I took her back to the doctors today as she is still not eating, and her behaviour is very very odd. they took blood tests and they didn't show anything particularly bad, white cells up a little and she is dehydrated but nothing major. The have given her an anti sickness injection and asked me to try and feed her, but she is just not interested. She just lies there looking fed up, or stands staring at the wall with her head down. Now I am seriously worried.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Manxy said:


> well I took her back to the doctors today as she is still not eating, and her behaviour is very very odd. they took blood tests and they didn't show anything particularly bad, white cells up a little and she is dehydrated but nothing major. The have given her an anti sickness injection and asked me to try and feed her, but she is just not interested. She just lies there looking fed up, or stands staring at the wall with her head down. Now I am seriously worried.


Head pressing often suggests a neurological problem. I'd call the vet again - they can always sort an urgent referral to a specialist if necessary.


----------

